# Wired2Fish and Lowrance Contest



## fender66 (Dec 12, 2011)

No need to enter this one guys....I've got it wrapped up.

But....you might not want to take my word for it. :roll: 

How sweet would it be to find this under your tree!

Thanks again to the guys at Wired 2 Fish! Another awesome sponsor of TinBoats!

https://blog.wired2fish.com/[email protected]&_hsmi=BE453046&_hsh=5d9ed8cba5ff432958fed64f3e4a873b&utm_campaign=EmailMarketing_Lowrance+HDS5+Contest_20111212


----------



## LonLB (Dec 13, 2011)

I want to update my electronics so much, if I won that I would cry. Not a joke.


----------



## tepponogu (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm in. Got my fingers crossed too!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 13, 2011)

Very NICE I am in


----------



## Jim (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow! If I could only ever win one contest, this is the one I want to win for sure. :LOL2: 

I would be really happy if a member here at TB won this unit, if I don't.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## kycolonel138th (Dec 13, 2011)

:USA1: I am in


----------



## SVOMike86 (Dec 13, 2011)

in


----------



## wihil (Dec 13, 2011)

I could barely hit the submit button, I had all the fingers, toes, and my eye's crossed to boot!


----------



## BassNBob (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm in for sure.


----------



## bulldog (Dec 13, 2011)

Huge thanks to Wired 2 Fish. What a great give away!! It would look great in my boat!!


----------



## cdjones8732 (Dec 15, 2011)

IM INNN!!!!!!


----------



## HOUSE (Dec 15, 2011)

That's a sweet prize! wow...Have any Tinboat people won any of these Wired2Fish contests?


----------



## Jim (Dec 16, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> That's a sweet prize! wow...Have any Tinboat people won any of these Wired2Fish contests?



Yes! 2-3 times if my memory is correct.


----------



## gouran01 (Dec 17, 2011)

If I had no moral integrity my wife, kids, brothers, sisters parents and dog would all be registered in the next five minutes! Best of luck to everyone here (mostly me!).


----------



## azekologi (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm not much of a fishfinder type of guy, but they might just get me 'on board'.

"IN".


----------



## shawnfish (Dec 21, 2011)

im in...


----------



## DenisD (Dec 22, 2011)

This is very generous, please count me in!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 22, 2011)

Wired2fish, it is from gracious sponsors like you guys, that give us jonboat anglers a glimmer of hope, for bigger things. Please include my entry.


----------

